# On the verge of cheating



## tomgrey312 (Mar 27, 2015)

Men,

I am new here but I have been married for 15 years. I am currently on anti-depressents that helped me control anxiety attacks that I had a couple of years ago. We have children and I am the sole provider for the family. I love my wife dearly but I crave to explore. My wife and I have a healthy sex life although I initiate far less since going on AD's. I started a new job 8 months ago and while I enjoy it and enjoy providing for the family the pressure mounts and I find myself withdrawing to fantasies. 

My wife and I have dabbled in ANR (look it up and try not to judge) as she was recently pregnant in the last year. We developed a super close relationship as a result. She has decided she no longer wants to pursue that kink. I on the other hand cannot stop thinking about it. 

As a result, I have been communicating with several woman on FetLife and have a meeting scheduled to meet one next week. She knows I am married. 

I so want to pursue this side of myself but I do not want to hurt my wife and children.

Thanks in advance for any thoughtful advice...not looking to be yelled at or judged just some good old fashioned advice...thanks!


----------



## cons (Aug 13, 2013)

If you do not want to hurt your wife, you need to have a deep discussion with her that you would like to continue to explore this. My suggestion, in any situation within a marriage, is for both parties to come to a complete agreement. If either one is not comfortable with the options then you continue to work on a solution until you both come to an agreed outcome...THAT is what it means to honor and love your wife as well as make decisions that will support the coupleship.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

tomgrey312 said:


> Men,
> 
> I am new here but I have been married for 15 years. I am currently on anti-depressents that helped me control anxiety attacks that I had a couple of years ago. We have children and I am the sole provider for the family. I love my wife dearly but I crave to explore. My wife and I have a healthy sex life although I initiate far less since going on AD's. I started a new job 8 months ago and while I enjoy it and enjoy providing for the family the pressure mounts and I find myself withdrawing to fantasies.
> 
> ...


No idea what "ANR" is and I'm at work so I'm not about to Google it but who gives a flying f*ck?!? Don't do it!


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> No idea what "ANR" is and I'm at work so I'm not about to Google it but who gives a flying f*ck?!? Don't do it!


According to Urban Dictionary (because everything else on Google discussed investments) -

_"anr
Adult Nursing Relationship is a type of sexual fetishism (i.e.erotic lactation). 
Suckling from the female breast as an expression of close intimacy and mutual tenderness. The relationship of both partners is based on equality and mutuality. 
There exists a very old story mostly called "Roman Charity" or "caritas romana". This story is most known from old paintings showing a young woman nourishing an old man who is imprisoned by suckling him." _

No matter what your kink may be, you are married with a child. You know it's wrong, otherwise you wouldn't have posted here. Good luck to you.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

My ex-WW used to be very shy when it came to sex - despite my best efforts to help her - but one day she took it upon herself, without telling me, to sexually open up. Unfortunately she did it with another man and that is why she is my ex-wife.

STOP all communications with these women. You MUST be honest with your wife. She has a right to know how you feel and what you desire. She has a right to decide whether she can live with it or not.

If you choose to cheat, you will deserve everything you have coming to you because you will be nothing but a scumbag, lying, piece of $hit.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Is your only reason for wanting to cheat because of this fetish that your wife no longer wants to participate in?

Also, what is it that you love about it so much and feel like now you can't do without?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm sorry that I can't hold my tongue and not judge/blame/flame you or whatever but...this is soooo sad to me. You have a loving wife and children and a healthy sex life. Yet you are going to throw all of that away (because you will likely get caught and your wife will likely dump you) just to do this one fetish activity????

It is just, wow, so sad.

However, my only real advice would be to ask your wife's permission and confess to the fetlife chatting. Hey, who knows, maybe she has a size queen fetish and she can find a "friend" too? Never know until you ask!


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

So your need for ANR trumps your marriage vows? Really...say it out loud...My need for ANR is more important than my marriage vows. Does that sound right? Is that who you want to be? My need for ANR is more important than my marriage vows. My need for ANR is more important than my marriage vows.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

OK, you asked me to try not to judge, so I will not blast you with the recent abandoned Fairlife ad campaign by Coca Cola, or a photo of Ben Stiller and Robert De Niro from Meet the Fockers. I will refrain from that and try to give you some honest advice. 

Instead of trying to find a substitute for ANR online, research why perhaps some women might be bothered by it. You want to feel closeness, and once you come to your senses you probably do not want to do something that puts distance from the people in your life you care about. 

Odds are you wife now needs to perceive you as an adult instead of playing a fun game that now seems a bit old and out of place with a new child around. If you insist or can not let go, perhaps she is OK with you occasionally exploring the topic online until it runs its course, but I do not advise you meet up with anyone to explore this.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> No idea what "ANR" is and I'm at work so I'm not about to Google it but who gives a flying f*ck?!? Don't do it!


Adult Nursing Relationship


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Sorry dude.

Can't help you here.


----------

